# Using WLP320 for an IPA



## thefrothologist (29/8/16)

I'm brewing a NE IPA this coming Sunday and only have 1 packet of Giga Yeast Vermont IPA yeast that I'll use for one fermenter and since I'm racking off a beer that was fermented using WLP320 I was thinking about using that for the other fermenter.

Has anyone tried this yeast for a non wheat beer? Since a NE IPA should be very fruity I'm thinking this yeast could be good, and it's flocculation is very low too which would add to the beer. Should be an interesting side by side test but keen to hear if anyone thinks it is a no go.

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## SBOB (29/8/16)

You can never have too much yeast in a NE ipa


----------

